# Official score thread-youth derr contest



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Some of your guys's season is starting soon so here it is. Post pictures of you with your kill along with # of points, rough age estimate, short summary of the hunt. Doe will be scored by weight after field dress and estimated age. Keep in mind this is two contests in one ( buck and doe). 

*bucks will be scored by # of points, field dressed weight, and estimated age. This change has been done to eliminate any complications and make the contest easier.


----------



## azoutback (Mar 24, 2008)

Is # of points including brow tines?


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

azoutback said:


> Is # of points including brow tines?


yes


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I shot this buck one day after season opened in AZ. I was creepin along with my dad when he whispered to me big buck! my heart jumped as I was in a rush to spot him. When I finally found him I drew back took a breathe and let it fly. I thought I missed and was very disappointed but my dad said he definately kicked and he was hit good.I was just puzzled because my arrow skipped through the bushes at what seemed full speed and I never heard my arrow hit. Sure enough he only trotted 40 yards still in sight and laid down. he was still moving and eventually got back up. It was last light and we didnt want to risk losing him. My dad told me to try to sneek down and get another shot. I had ended up bumping him but he didnt run, he just trotted very slowly. Confused and worried I had gut shot him, I told my dad we needed to back off. after a sleepless night, we were back where I had shot him. He definately wasnt gut shot telling by his blood trail. we walked down the mountain side about 100 yards and there he was. I had gotten liver and lung on my shot because he was quartering away. Sorry about my LONG summary btu he was my first buck so I'm still pretty excited.When I approached him I found out on his left side he has 3 brow tines and a third tine in his back fork and on his right side he has a bladed brow tine and the rest is normal(it wont let me upload my only pic of his side view) you can check more pics out on my face book, my name is trevor heyer. he has a total of 11 points and he has a 26 inch spread. he is a 3 1/2 to 4 yr old buck. field dressed weight i have no clue im going to say 165(correct me if you think different). so that would be a total of 180 points for team 7.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

congrats man


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yes, and it will end up being the deer's antler score imo, do that and the # of points.


azoutback said:


> Is # of points including brow tines?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

so i need the antler score plus number of tines rather than field dressed weight and age etc... correct?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

the score will be his age, guessed weight, and his antler score, so forget the number of tines, but replace that with what his antler actually score and you still keep the age and weight.

btw congrats man, thats a nice buckl, and especially getting one in velvet, I definitely want to shoot a velvet buck one day.


bigbulls10 said:


> so i need the antler score plus number of tines rather than field dressed weight and age etc... correct?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks, I guess thats 300 points for team 7


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

bigbulls10 said:


> thanks, I guess thats 300 points for team 7


dont forget to add what type of bow you use ..... ex. (1 kill for mathews)


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

deerhunter 13 said:


> dont forget to add what type of bow you use ..... ex. (1 kill for mathews)


alright thats +1 for mathews


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

So let me get this straight we have to have Antler Score,Age(estimated),and field dressed weight.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yes, you add the antler score if it has antlers, regardless of how big or small it is. and the age and weight can be a good guess.
we're doing antler score instead of number of antler points since most people score their deer anyways and it'll be fairer that way, so someone with a 150" 10 point doesnt get a lower score than a guy with a 12 point that scores 120"


BowTecArcher11 said:


> So let me get this straight we have to have Antler Score,Age(estimated),and field dressed weight.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

looks like everyones season is going pretty slow opening day is on saturday here in virginia hopefully ill be postin a pic


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

150weight+1.5 yrs+46"(lol)= 197 for team #1......#1 for parker


----------

